# What is the best broody hens



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I've got some really good hens but most will not brood. 

I was wondering what is the best brooding hens there is. I've heard silkies will sit on anything but I'm needing some others also. We love all types of fowl.

Like to have some excellent hens for hatching out eggs an not leave the babies standing.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Got this off the Internet!

Large breed
-Cochins 
-buff orphington 
-light bramahs
-dark Cornish 
-buff rocks

Bantams 
-silkies
-Cornish
-Cochins 

As far as me the only hens I've had go broody was a buff orphington, and black austrolorp!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My silkies and cochins go broody fast. All I have to do is leave a couple eggs in the coop and one of them will find it and sit.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My silkies and cochins go broody fast. All I have to do is leave a couple eggs in the coop and one of them will find it and sit.


I left half of a cob of corn and my goofy blue silkie sat on that all winter one year...


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

My silkie goes broody ALL the time. It seems they are just 'born' to be mothers! 
I plan to buy some fertile eggs for her, in the future and see how she goes. (I need to be set up better for chicks, otherwise I would have done so already!)


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My broody hen is a Cochin jersey giant mix. She us a really good mommy too


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone on replying. 

We're still trying to decide what breeds to add in our flock. I'm stuck on a few breeds I really like but first got to get our new brooder box built but can't get our supplies order until next week I'm guess due to all the cotton picking rain where having.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

What breeds do you have that wont sit? It also has a lot to do with leaving eggs in the nest, temperature, season, and amount of sun.


----------



## kimberly11 (May 15, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> My broody hen is a Cochin jersey giant mix. She us a really good mommy too


My buff orpington is very good mama too


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I have a game hen. She is a great hen she will sit on anything from chicken to duck eggs lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

A neighbor of mine has "Game Hens" of the _previously _LEGAL "_fighting" _varieties. AND he is _regularly _breeding them for offspring in order to perfect a breed that he has in mind.
His "Game Hens" get broody easily and do all his hatching. He hasn't _bothered-with _his incubator in years *!*


----------



## chirpy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 22 adults 2 silkies, 2 RIR , 5 barred rocks, 5 buff orpingtons, 5 cinnamon queens and 2 roo's. Out of all I have 1 b rock that goes broody! If I try to move her out with eggs of course she refuses to sit anymore. Then when I put her bk in with everyone she gets new eggs and sits again. Guess I will leave her this time.


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

My 1yr old black australorp is my first broody out of many breeds. So far she's extremely dedicated to her eggs and won't leave them. I take her off the nest and put her outside every morning. She quickly does what she needs to do and runs right back to them. Hoping she's a good mom too.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Buff Orpingtons are fine broody Mothers.....and usually quite _tame_ .....until they have baby chicks,...then .... VERY PROTECTIVE of the _young-uns._

-ReTIRED-


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I've got one Buff Orpington an when had eggs in the building she was sitting on the eggs but they're we're fertile which is sad.. The Buff Orpington is a very good hen she follows me around the yard but today the rooster was on the protecting side as our new pup thought she check out the hens an the rooster gave her a nice flogged an then the pup thought come next to me an the rooster flogged the pup again. It was funny in ways. Just now if can get some Buff Orpington chicks soon be very happy... Do have other hens but love my Buff...


----------



## nikkichick09 (May 31, 2013)

I have a turken (naked neck) chicken who is VERY broody.


----------

